# Schwinn Scrambler Tire



## Overhauler (Sep 7, 2018)

I can't figure out the years on this tire or what it was used on.The only code on it is UB and a 610.Can anyone enlighten me on them?


----------



## mrg (Sep 7, 2018)

UB usually means 1964 made by UNIROYAL for Schwinn but I have never seen that tire?


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 13, 2018)

mrg said:


> UB usually means 1964 made by UNIROYAL for Schwinn but I have never seen that tire?



Exactly, I can't find this tire anywhere, I also searched the 1975 and up Schwinn Scrambler, them tires are completely different.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 13, 2018)

Overhauler said:


> I can't figure out the years on this tire or what it was used on.The only code on it is UB and a 610.Can anyone enlighten me on them?View attachment 865343
> View attachment 865344
> 
> View attachment 865345
> ...




Like to have it , how much ?


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 13, 2018)

This “SCHWINN SCRAMBLER” tire is listed in my 1965 Schwinn catalog under Balloon Tires.
UB followed by a single dot indicates United States Rubber Company, 1964, First Quarter.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 14, 2018)

60sstuff said:


> This “SCHWINN SCRAMBLER” tire is listed in my 1965 Schwinn catalog under Balloon Tires.
> UB followed by a single dot indicates United States Rubber Company, 1964, First Quarter.
> 
> View attachment 868318



Thanks for the info !!!!


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 15, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Like to have it , how much ?



I think I will use it on my 64 lime


----------

